# Need stand Ideas and Pics



## xxbenjamminxx

I am building a stand for my 75g African Cichlid tank and would like some ideas on how to setup everything underneath. 

I plan to keep a 10g fry tank under there along with my nets, meds, foods, etc. 

Trying to get rid of the rats nest of wires I have under there too. 

Also I have 2 canister filters a Fluval 405 and an Eheim Pro III 2075 that I currently keep outside of the stand but if I could find a way to incorporate them under there without taking too much room that would be great. (Not thinking its gonna happen but would still be nice.)

So any suggestions or tip or even pics of how yours is setup would be great!!

Would be so nice to be organized for once under there. *r2


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

Im building one now for a 75g, I am using these plans.

DIY Stands Template and Calculator - Reef Central Online Community

this gives you a great structure to hold the weight as well as plenty of open space under it, I need to get a wet/dry under mine so obviously being wide open is a best bet. The exterior is up to you, but the structure in the link above is top notch.

as far as wire keeping, I use these sticky back tabs that can also be screwed down but have 4 slots for a zip tie to fit thru, Or I just use wire clamps and screw them down. You can install your own doors with your own hardware to match what is currently in the house now.
Ultimately my stand will look like this when I am done with the cosmetics of it, but till then its just what you see in the link above.


----------



## mec102778

Here's my DIY Stand that i've built and will build again for any new aquarium. you could even adjust these plants to include additional side space to house each of the canisters.

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/diy-aquarium-stand-11782.html


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

the issue isnt with your stand design its great for smaller tanks, but a 75g is 800+ pounds. the drawing in my link shows how to correctly use the right size wood for the tank, with a 75g with no center supports(wide open design) needs the 2x6's to carry the weight front and back, and uses doubled 2x4's in the corners to reinforce the weight.

Here is the stand for my 210g.
as you can see it was all well and good before an empty glass box was put on it.










this is after the tank was on and only about 50g of water was added before we had to modify the stand.









the 75g is a 18x18x48" tank that much distance from the corners makes it difficult to utilize construction like yours. Ive built a few identical to yours for nothing larger then a 40B, even the 40B had to be reinforced a bit due to what I call "drunken motion", and there is nothing more nerve racking then seeing 400# of liquid mess swaying like its a drunk man trying to be a statue. Im just glad I dont live in SoCal anymore and dont have to chain my stands down.


----------



## mec102778

Oh yeah my plans need to be adjusted to match the tank/environment the tank will be housed. Part of the reason I noted that for larger tanks added braces should be added every 2 feet, and the bottum trim can be increased to help stability. Really my plans aren't that different thank your, taller is about it.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx

Thanks guys for the info so far.

Here is what I have for a frame so far and hope to get a little more done on it this weekend.










I am trying to leave the large opening in the front at least, so it will be easier access to all the junk I plan on having under there. A buddy of mine started it for his tank, but is moving and no longer wants it so I got it for free.

I am thinking about adding additional "boxes" on either side to house the canister as it would be nice to keep them out of sight but it isnt really needed for my anyhow. Plus it would give me a nice little shelf to put all my stuff on when not using it. Guess that could be a blessing and a bad thing all at the same time as I could see it becoming a "catch all" for me since I can just set it there and put it away later. 

I did some sketchup work on how I want to add a spot for my fry tank.


Here is what I got so far. Any input on changes before I add this would be great.


----------

